# Beef



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I have one more beef ready to butcher. Scheduled day is 23 Oct to take to butcher. This is a Angus beef I raised from birth. I keep about 8 a year to finish out for beef. This beef will weigh about 750-800 lbs hanging weight. Price is 2.25 per lb hanging weight, you pay the cutting and wrapping. I get the beef killed and delivered to the butcher, you call and give your cutting order and pick up the beef in approx 2 weeks. Send me a message if interested or if you would like to come look at the beef and pick one out.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Will you by chance be selling just steaks? I ask because we have no room for much else with the spike and half a pig in the freezer right now, but on occasion it is nice to break things up with a nice beef steak. We bought some from you a few years back and will again if you end up with some loose steaks.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> Will you by chance be selling just steaks? I ask because we have no room for much else with the spike and half a pig in the freezer right now, but on occasion it is nice to break things up with a nice beef steak. We bought some from you a few years back and will again if you end up with some loose steaks.


 Not this year, I didn't keep a steer to sell that way.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

riptheirlips said:


> I have one more beef ready to butcher. Scheduled day is 23 Oct to take to butcher. This is a Angus beef I raised from birth. I keep about 8 a year to finish out for beef. This beef will weigh about 750-800 lbs hanging weight. Price is 2.25 per lb hanging weight, you pay the cutting and wrapping. I get the beef killed and delivered to the butcher, you call and give your cutting order and pick up the beef in approx 2 weeks. Send me a message if interested or if you would like to come look at the beef and pick one out.


SOLD


----------

